# ... Time for a freshen up? ...



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... am I alone in thinking that the forum could do with a shot in the arm maybe? ...

.... don't get me wrong- the layout seems to work just fine ... and I think the sub-forums cover all the bases (I still don't personally agree with the splitting up of the events section to exclude TTOC events- but that ground has been well covered, and we seem to be going around in circles on that front) ...

... but my feeling is that isn't it time we had a look at the header images? ...

... don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with them, and I don't want to upset anyone whose car is currently featured on the random rotation- but I've been on the forum over three years now, and I'm pretty sure all of these images have been on there since I've been on here ... I don't think we'd be upsetting many, as I'm fairly certain half of the cars on there aren't still with their original owners ... I'm not even saying we have to get rid of any of the current images, but surely it wouldn't hurt to freshen things up a bit ...

I'm well aware of this thread:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=119572
but there are more cobwebs on it than there are in Mrs.Bandits undercrackers ...

... There are so many good looking cars on the forum now, and great photos around that either submissions could be invited- or maybe the powers that be could contact owners of some of the better images that are on the forum via P.M?

... I'd be interested in what others opinions are regarding this? ... Surely I'm not the only one who thinks this is long overdue (particularly with the imminent introduction of the MK3) ...

Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't say as I really notice the Pics, but have uploaded a couple anyway.
Lets see if they get used, as there appear to many others in the thread which don't appear.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll enquire about this


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... thanks John  ... I just personally think it would be an easy way to inject a bit of 'freshness' in for a new look without the need for a radical overhaul ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't say I know what's going on with the thread you mention, before my time here and all, however it would certainly be interesting to make use of some of those pics for things. What specifically would you like to see where if you have any particular ideas.
KN Community Support


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... thanks for the reply ... I certainly wasn't being critical, but I think your reply sums it up perfectly- the thread that I made reference to seems to be out of date and pre-dates your time on here in the same way that the random header images at the top of every page pre-date the three and a bit years I've been using the forum ... I wasn't particularly suggesting that we seek a 'revolution', but I'm sure it wouldn't be too big a job to either create a whole new set of header images, or at the very least add a few new ones into the cycle to inject a bit of freshness and to stop it from becoming stale.

I'm sure that many others have ideas on what they would like to see- but sadly this area of the forum doesn't seem to attract too many passers by ... I'm 99% certain that if a thread was posted in the main 8N and 8J forums asking for submissions of images to be displayed on the header banner rotation, you'd be inundated with pics... also, if you gave criteria for image dimensions, composition and resolution (as well as some other rough guidelines for submissions) you probably wouldn't even have to do too much image editing to implement this.

I might be alone, and it might be that the majority aren't even really that bothered about the headers, but I just thought it might keep things moving forward?

Steve


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, I pose to you this question. Would you rather we do it as a suggestion thread? Or like a bragging rights contest? 
Just curious.
KN


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTFAdmin said:


> Ok, I pose to you this question. Would you rather we do it as a suggestion thread? Or like a bragging rights contest?
> Just curious.
> KN


That's a good question!

I'm certain that a bragging rights thread would attract a lot of entries- people can't resist an opportunity to show off their pride and joy (you only need to look at the popularity of the 'Pic of the day' thread in the 8N section:- All 600+ pages of it) ...

... but my feeling is, that if you are thinking about doing it, maybe the suggestion thread is the way to go- after all, I'm certainly not speaking for the masses, it makes sense I suppose to see if anybody else agrees with me ... not even my wife takes any notice of what I say- so I guess first port of call is to see what the general concensus is! :wink: ...

... I'm happy to post up a couple of threads in the 8N and 8J sub-forums asking for entries or interest ...

...but my initial post was in no way intending to voice dis-satisfaction with the current forum banners, merely to see if I was the _only one_ thinking that it might be nice to inject some 'fresh blood' into the look of the place?!?

Steve


----------

